# Post a pic of your FIRST vape device



## hyphen (14/8/16)

This was my first device back in 2012 . Original Twisp action.
It was terrible , you had to buy a whole new top section , it didn't have coils you could replace.
And to fill it , you pulled that plastic tab off and struggled to get liquid in and then close the tab again.

Got me started tho , which is something positive about the Twisp vibe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Twisp Clearo - October 2013 - got me off the stinkies in 9 days







Picture posted many moons ago in this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.t1584/

Was on the Twisp Clearo for about a month or two before veturing into other gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (14/8/16)

Twisp DURA-C - purchase date 21/06/2009.

I actually had one before the dura-c which looked like a cigarette and glowed red, bought it a few months earlier, but no longer have it to photograph 




Just tried it, unbelievably still has some charge in the battery after all this time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer (14/8/16)

January 2016
My first device was a Smok R80.
I got rid of it because it was too big but it holds a special place in my heart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

method1 said:


> Twisp DURA-C - purchase date 21/06/2009.
> 
> I actually had one before the dura-c which looked like a cigarette and glowed red, bought it a few months earlier, but no longer have it to photograph
> 
> ...



Showing your vape age @method1 
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/16)

Great thread @hyphen !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (14/8/16)

I started on a ecig maxi. Had to suck so hard that I could feel a indent forming at the back of my head.
BUT ....it got me to stop smoking instantaneously. 
Damn ....still remember the lady in the tobacconist telling me this is better than the twisp. Anything for a sale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

Green Smoke... still have them somewhere in the vape graveyard I think...

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cosmic_Nomad (14/8/16)

Its now used as a Coil builder platform.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 3


----------



## kimbo (14/8/16)

My first try in vaping was in 2010 with this

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/8/16)

I got this Twisp back in 2008. The "filter" at the end had a tiny amount of cotton in it that you put a few drops of e-juice in, which would last all of 5 drags before you got dry hits. That's if it didn't leak through the pin-prick hole through which you drew the vapor. It was a pretty useless device which makes me think it's a miracle that e-cigs survived and evolved to what they are today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/8/16)

Heres to a good start in the vaping world. The melo is taking a break as I got a 22mm avo on it atm. The sauce was a winner too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/8/16)

I have no idea what year i attemted to start vaping but it was a while back (around 2009/10) .
Same device as @kimbo but only used for a day and sold it. (Was a heap of junk)


Then after this around 2013 used a twisp clearo for around 4/5 months (stinkie free) and stoped using it because of fake e juice that put me off.


Now 2015 got the first real experience of what vaping really can be, that acctualy for the first time in 11 years i feel i no longer need to smoke.
Thanks to the eleaf istick 40 with gs tank.



Sorry i know you asked what was the first device i used. But i had to show what was my first device and how i got to my first "real device" that changed my vaping experience.

Vape on brothers and sisters...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/8/16)

I started in '95 with scrounged kanthal from a toaster element wrapped around a ball of cotton.
Regulation was via a lamp dimmer, very tricky to get in the sweet spot and most of the time one got way too much vape.
Thats where the expression "*toasted*" comes from. ie _"Last nite I got totally toasted bro."



_



just kidding, started last year Oct 2015 with a cloned EVOD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/8/16)

The one that got me off the stinkies in 2012. Tried quite a few between 2009 and 2012 but this ce5+ worked.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (15/8/16)

Not going to dig it out now, but exactly like this one. Nemesis clone mech mod. Was awesome at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/8/16)

It was probably before many of you were born. It was a typical Monday morning, sun about to rise and the air so crisp and fresh it hung in the air like frost. While waiting for the school bus to take us to std 1, we vaped these, the original cloud competition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## skola (15/8/16)

I was lucky to start my vaping journey with one of the best MTL tanks around, the Nautilus Mini paired with an itaste CLK 1280 bought from @element0709 off the classifieds!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (15/8/16)

It's crazy to see how far it's come in a short amount of time
Next up was this bad boy :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cuan (15/8/16)

I started on the twisp too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (15/8/16)

>>>-->

Reactions: Like 2


----------

